# Christchurch - schools



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

I read somewhere that there are some schools that might be closing down in Christchurch ... Why is this?


----------



## Chc (May 16, 2012)

Ramjet2012 said:


> I read somewhere that there are some schools that might be closing down in Christchurch ... Why is this?


Due to the earthquake a number of people in the city have moved either within Christchurch or out completely... Because of the changing school role numbers and the cost of fixing the classrooms they have decided to consolidate a number of schools.


----------



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you. We are looking at re-locating to Christchurch next year. We have 2 kids age 6 and 9. Starting to do research about schools. Any areas good?


----------



## bhullo (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi go to the nz government website and will give you decile ratings the higher the number the better socio economic group you can also get the schools report off the web bit like the ofqual reports in the uk 
Hope this helps


----------



## Chc (May 16, 2012)

Yes, I agree with bhullo - the general 'decile' rating will give you an indication of school - check out List of schools in Christchurch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. You can also check out the national standards results online at School Report - Search which report on student achievement in Reading, Writing and Mathematics.

You can then read a school's ERO report Home - Education Review Office (Educational Review Office) which should give you an insight into the school.


----------



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks. Will do.


----------

